
RetroChallenge 2017/04 Entrants - Gracana
http://www.retrochallenge.org/p/entrants-list-201704.html
======
Gracana
Retrochallenge is a friendly competition where people spend a month working on
a retrocomputing project and posting updates about their progress. For most
entrants it's more about working on something fun and enjoying the enthusiasm
of the other entrants / the drive of the event, rather than anything seriously
competitive.

I entered the last one but didn't get very far. Wasn't prepared to enter this
one, unfortunately, but I intend to try again in the future. I like retro-
stuff because I can focus on one particular machine, with no complex libraries
and APIs, no cross-compatibility issues to worry about, etc... All the fun of
programming without the fuss of practicality.

